# Lots of NG reviews.



## TVivian (Dec 21, 2014)

I went on a couple of sample sprees at Natures Garden over the last few months. I made a 1 pound sample batch of EACH of these and cured at least 4 weeks. Here's my thoughts: 

Lavender Luxury -nice light fresh spa scent with a hint of lavender. Not very strong after cure and no A or D

Cotton and blossoms- a nice linen type scent. Doesn't smell like laundry detergent or fabric softener. Stayed strong after cure. No discoloration. 

Aphrodisiac- citrus with a floral background. Slight A no D. Medium  scent after cure. I didn't like it enough to re order. 

Baby Clean- does not smell like powder. It's a clean, unisex spa scent and not baby-ish at all. No A or D scent stayed strong after cure. Very nice scent! 

Sweet Orange Chile pepper- smells like orange sherbet. No A slightly yellowed the soap. Strong scent after cure. I re-ordered a 16oz bottle! 

Mango & Mandarins- blah, blah, blahs! Skip it, it's no good instead get... 

Mango Tangerine- if you love sweet citrus scents, buy this! It's SO strong after cure! Only slight yellow discoloration. I'm on my second 16oz bottle. 

Agave lime- fresh like a lime  margarita. No A or D. Scent is great after cure. 

Vanilla extract- very weak to no scent after cure. Skip it. 

Kai Type- nice for anyone who likes tropical florals. Jasmine, lily, orchid, gardenia, it accelerated and heats up quick. No D I don't love it but my friends who like floral all liked this. Strong after cure! 

French Lavender- this is a great vanilla lavender. It's similar to BB's black Amber Lavender but not as strong after curing. It's a really nice scent, but goes dark brown. 

Teakwood&Cardamon- this is a beautifully masculine scent. Woodsy and spicy. Slight A and goes a light beige. Very strong after cure and you only need .5 to .7 PPO thumbs way up on this one! 

Endlessly in love- Ok OOB, terrible after cure. So chemically artificial. 

Ginger (origins type)- really BAD! No scent after cure! None. 

Fresh Ginger- smells like manure. 

Strawberry Kiwi - smells ok. Like typical strawberry kiwi candy or beverage. It accelerated and after cure it's very artificial and chemical just like the love spell type.

Cognac and Cubans- my friend described this best when she said "this smells like a drunk man who's trying to cover up the booze smell with cologne"... Nuff said. 

Vanilla oak- smells like baby powder. Bad baby powder. I have no idea why they thought it smelled of Vanilla or oak. 

Apple Orchard- everyone's favorite! I couldn't keep this around all season no A or D STRONG scent. It's very similar to BB's red apple but stronger and less expensive. 

Eucalyptus & Spearmint- smells like an updated Irish spring. Very popular no A or D very strong scent after cure! 

Green Irish tweed- this is the first GIT I've tried so I have no comparison.. But I like the scent. It's clean and unisex and sticks after curing. 

Autumn Magic- smells like cheap craft store potpourri. Don't know why anyone would put this on their body. 

Kumquat- citrusy, it's close to BB's energy but less tart and more mellow. I like it. No A or D. 

Bergamot- smells like grapefruit leaves. Would be a great one to swirl because it moves slowly! No discoloration. Medium scent after cure. 

Ruby Red Grapefruit- don't care for it at all. Smells super fake and weird and almost no scent after cure. WSP pink grapefruit FO is the best I've found. This one doesn't come close. 

Hunny bunny- smells similar to Day stars version of the LUSH scent but not as strong. Still good tho and a close dupe! No A or D. 

Baby Bee Buttermilk- smells like Almonds. If you're looking for a good almond FO this is it. Smells nothing like Burts Bees. No A or D. 

Caribbean- such a yummy pineapple, piña colada scent.,seriously you want to drink it. The downside is it goes SO brown and the brown migrates and discolors any other light colored swirl. No A. Awesome for lotions! 

I think that's all for now! These were all done in CP and I added the 1oz sample to about 1.3 pounds of soap batter.


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks for takign the time to share your results!  I was about to soap with their Ginger (Origins).  I'll save it for something else now. It's okay oob - good enough for bath bombs anyway.  I don't think I'd use it for a longer term lotion. It's too bad since the original Origins Ginger smells so good.  

I do have the Agave Lime.  I don't love it oob, but I think I'll go ahead and try it in CP on your feedback.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Dec 21, 2014)

Thank you! I need to place an EO order before I purchase any more FO, but I keep putting off ordering from NG. I didn't make the best selections the one time I ordered, and yet I know they have some that smell great and are there after cure, a few of the ones I ordered were gone the next day when I cut. I did order Lavender Luxury and Baby Bee and your review is exactly what my conclusion was on those two.


----------



## osso (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your impressions and results!


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 21, 2014)

Nice review Vivian. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sethkaylyn (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks tvivian!


----------



## KristaY (Dec 21, 2014)

Thank you for taking the time to put that review together! That was seriously a lot of note taking. You mentioned several that I've been considering lately so now I know what to get and what to save my money on. Great job!


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 21, 2014)

I appreciate this so much. I had a horrible first impression of NG because I bought without consulting others first. I want to buy from them again so when others share their experiences that really helps.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Dec 22, 2014)

Thank-you Vivian for your great reviews. I need to get my butt in gear and return the favor. I did a bunch of samples in October and they have been curing 3 hrs away and I haven't been back to check on them.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 22, 2014)

Interesting about the teakwood and cardamom, I use it at 6% and it is not really very strong in my opinion. Although I do like the scent


----------



## TVivian (Dec 22, 2014)

cmzaha said:


> Interesting about the teakwood and cardamom, I use it at 6% and it is not really very strong in my opinion. Although I do like the scent




The first full batch I made was at 6% and I found it to be TOO strong (and I like smelly soaps)  The second batch I used 4% and for me that was nice and still strong. I also made some soy candles with it and it throws really well. I'm still on my first 16oz bottle so I'm curious now if the next one will be just as potent.


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 22, 2014)

I got Teakwood & Cardamom and I really like it OOB. OOB, I'm disappointed in Sweet Orange Chili Pepper - all I get is orange.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 22, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your results.  I've only useed the Teakwood & Cardamon from your list (I have many from NG) and I agree with it being fairly strong.  I use it at 4% and find it strong enough.  I did try it higher when I first started and found it too strong.


----------



## TVivian (Dec 22, 2014)

dixiedragon said:


> I got Teakwood & Cardamom and I really like it OOB. OOB, I'm disappointed in Sweet Orange Chili Pepper - all I get is orange.




I agree. They need to drop the chili pepper part! But I like that it's an orange that sticks fairly well.


----------



## lpstephy85 (Dec 22, 2014)

TVivian, thanks for the great reviews. I do have to correct one thing though:



> Endlessly in love- this is their version of "love spell" it's one of the  worst I've smelled. Ok OOB, terrible after cure. So chemically  artificial.


This is actually not their version of VS "Love Spell". They have a dupe of Love Spell called NG Loving Spell and I have used it in CP. No A and D, no discoloring and scent has held up strong for over 6 months. I don't mean to step on your review I just wanted to help make sure that someone looking for this scent gets the right one  http://www.naturesgardencandles.com...m/df-701/-ng-loving-spell-fragrance-oil-.html


----------



## rainycityjen (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm so pleased about the Teak & Cardamom review, and disappointed with Baby Bee Buttermilk. Both are in my current order! For BBB, there's nothing worse in my opinion than a scent that smells like a cheap almond/cherry OOB.


----------



## TVivian (Dec 22, 2014)

lpstephy85 said:


> TVivian, thanks for the great reviews. I do have to correct one thing though:
> 
> This is actually not their version of VS "Love Spell". They have a dupe of Love Spell called NG Loving Spell and I have used it in CP. No A and D, no discoloring and scent has held up strong for over 6 months. I don't mean to step on your review I just wanted to help make sure that someone looking for this scent gets the right one  http://www.naturesgardencandles.com...m/df-701/-ng-loving-spell-fragrance-oil-.html




Oh good thanks for fixing that! Hopefully it's better than the endlessly in love. I'll edit my post.


----------



## TVivian (Dec 22, 2014)

rainycityjen said:


> I'm so pleased about the Teak & Cardamom review, and disappointed with Baby Bee Buttermilk. Both are in my current order! For BBB, there's nothing worse in my opinion than a scent that smells like a cheap almond/cherry OOB.




Yes. That's what it smells like! Maraschino cherries. Let us know what you think when you try it for yourself.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Dec 22, 2014)

At least the Baby Bee sticks like glue, I have some that is over a year old and still can smell it. It may be a scent you could use as a mixer. It reminds me of the old Jergens lotion, but not Baby Bee.


----------



## hud (Dec 22, 2014)

Thank you for your time and effort, it's very kind of you to do so.


----------



## Ellacho (Dec 22, 2014)

Thank you for the awesome review!


----------



## grumpy_owl (Dec 29, 2014)

These are great. Thank you so much! I mixed Teakwood & Cardamom with Green Irish Tweed in order to "take down" the fresh/soapy/springy scent of GIT and give it a bit of masculine sensuality. It worked very well and between the two of them, the scent is strong, _strong_, STRONG.


----------



## srblatt17 (Dec 29, 2014)

Sweet orange and chili pepper is my favorite by far.  It has a top note of orange but the chili pepper is there....just at the end....slight bitter note.  It was a great seller for me this Christmas.  Here's a pic.  It behaves very well.


----------



## TVivian (Dec 29, 2014)

Sweet orange and chili pepper is my favorite by far.  It has a top note of orange but the chili pepper is there....just at the end....slight bitter note.  It was a great seller for me this Christmas.  Here's a pic.  It behaves very well.[/QUOTE]


That's interesting! I don't smell chili pepper at all though I wish I did! Your soap is so pretty and fits the scent well. 

Here is mine, I call it Orange Creme.


----------



## srblatt17 (Dec 29, 2014)

I love the orange cream and I love the swirl...very creamy looking and nice!


----------



## sethkaylyn (Dec 29, 2014)

I love NG Sweet Orange Chili Pepper! I read many reviews before I purchased it which most stated it faded a lot. I used 1oz per pound and so far after a full cure it still smells great!


----------



## sethkaylyn (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## jules92207 (Dec 29, 2014)

Wow, I really need to get some NG scents cause these all sound awesome!


----------

